# Anyone here blog?



## GSDkid

I'm not really into it and to be honest, not really sure what to write about but I searched up blogs of German Shepherds. This blog in particular: FinderDog

It's not my blog but I love their stories. If you love to read, check out his stories. It's like an on-going adventure chapter book. If you have a blog, mind sharing?


----------



## OriginalWacky

I blog, but not really about GSDs, or even just our GSD. I've got two blogs, one that is about transports and random fun stuff, and one that is pretty much dedicated to nail polish.


----------



## Emoore

dogfurandbiceps.wordpress.com

I haven't blogged since this semester started; 3 upper-level science courses with labs don't leave much time. I hope to start again once it's over.


----------



## FG167

I blog 

My GSD, Kastle has a blog: King of the Kastle

My Corgi, Eden has a blog: Eden's Paradise

My new flyball/agility/probably Border Collie will also have a blog but I don't have him yet so...most likely it will be Simmer the Border Collie or something snazzy like that


----------



## Zeeva

thanks for this. i do blog. but it's very personal and most of it i'm selective about who sees it. nothing cool or interesting. just a place to vent


----------



## Mrs.K

I do but have not updated it in ages... ugh...


----------



## OriginalWacky

I've been off my blogs for a couple weeks - mostly because what limited computer time I've had has been spent here. LOL I'll probably get them back up and running again, I have a few transports' worth of pictures to post, and would like to get more of Koshka on the blog.


----------



## iwantmySAMMIEback

*here is my first blog. Please read. Thank you*

This is about ZACK the dog who was left for
dead and ZOE the neighbor
who cared for him. It is so hard to tell it again
but maybe there will
be closure. What is closure ? Good question..
ZACK was a beautiful dog
who loved all people. Unfortunately when his
owner was evicted he was
doomed....left to die in the backyard. Zoe was
unaware the neighbor
was gone. But was most concerned about ZACK.
She walked to the
backyard and what did she find? A once
beautiful dog all skin and
bones....no food or water. And piles of black
diarrhea everywhere. She
quickly provided water and reassured him to
trust her. She would take
care of him. And that is exactly what she did.
She immediately ran out
the backyard and asked neighbors to help her
get him some food. Some
helped and others did not want to get involved.
They would tell her to
call THE POUND. She would not hear of it. ZOE
was unemployed. So she
would rake leaves to buy him dog food. And she
did once per week. She
started feeding him three small meals a day. His
stomach had shrunk so
much. Even though he was bad off he was so
excited to see ZOE each
time she came. She sat with him while he ate.
He was funny he would
eat a little then turn around to make sure she
was still there.
He improved and soon she started walking him.
Eventually someone
called Animal Control. She knew it was
inevitable. She talked Animal
Control out of taking him. They said he had 72
hours. She contacted
German Shepherd Rescue. They were to get
ZACK the next morning.
Instead someone had OTHER plans for his life.
The people who abandoned
him came back and called Animal Control. They
took poor ZACK
AND EUTHANIZED HIM BEFORE 5 OCLOCK THE
VERY SAME DAY. - IF YOU HADNT
GUESSED IT....I AM ZOE WHY? WHY? WHY? WHY
DID THEY KILL HIM ? FOR
NO REASON ...THATS WHY. THE LAWS NEED TO
BE CHANGED. PLEASE FEEL FREE
TO SHARE MY BLOG. THIS IS MY FIRST BLOG. A
TRUE STORY.
we are their VOICE


----------



## DharmasMom

GSDkid said:


> I'm not really into it and to be honest, not really sure what to write about but I searched up blogs of German Shepherds. This blog in particular: FinderDog
> 
> It's not my blog but I love their stories. If you love to read, check out his stories. It's like an on-going adventure chapter book. If you have a blog, mind sharing?



Best. Blog. Ever. Thank you for sharing. That is the cutest thing I have read in a long time.


----------



## ShepherdPuppies

*Focusing on German Shepherd Puppies*

Hi,
Just want to say that I started a new blog on German Shepherd Puppies.
I plan to focus more on puppies related information. If you are interested to take a look, please visit http://www.shepherdpuppies.com.au/. I would love your feedbacks and suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## trcy

I have a blog, but I'm terrible at keeping it updated. :blush: 

Last update was over 2 years ago...way before we had our first GSD. 

My Own Little World

I also have a picture site. I'm better at keeping the puppy pictures updated. 

Family - scubabe


----------



## rgrey

I have a blog (link in signature) but its mostly health, food, recipes, and misc stuff from around the house. I haven't been very consistent lately with getting everything ready for the baby and having zero energy. Have at least 10 posts partially started and now that the holidays are coming have so many ideas and crafty things to do (and write about). 

Hoping this kid will show up soon-I swear I'll get more sleep (which equals more energy) with a newborn than waking up every hour to use the bathroom (not to mention hauling this huge belly around).


----------



## newlie

Well, we always come late to the party, but my boy, Newlie, has his own blog and we've had a lot of fun with it:

newliebug.blogspot.com


----------



## RachelK1

I do. I have a German Shepherd blog. Please let me know what you think. 

German Shepherds

Thanks,
Rachel


----------



## hoffmann

I also have a blog, please let me know what you think  You can find the link in my signature


----------



## newlie

My husband died in December of last year and I did not have the heart to continue for the last several months before then. Hopefully, I will get back to it soon. It used to make me laugh out loud to write it when almost nothing else did:

The Adventures of Newlie, German Shepherd Extraordinaire

Newlie's Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Adventures-of-Newlie-German-Shepherd-Extraordinaire/312436628926378?fref=ts


----------



## Ruger Monster

Ruger has his own blog, in my signature. 
I haven't updated it since June though. I got frustrated when I typed a huge ~2,000 word post with 10-12 pictures, and when I went to submit it, it got deleted instead! Since then I haven't sat down to give it a real update. Maybe I should.

I also have a couple other online journals I've had since I was 13-14. I update them sporadically still.


----------



## kaslkaos

Yes, but it's not a dog blog, it's a journal and I'm an artist, so it's mostly art but I have no rules, so anything goes.
And, erm, there is work safe nude art on my blog which shouldn't offend anybody, but you've been warned just in case.
The link in my sig is Dynamo's memorial page. I'll see if I can make a link that will show only dog posts, but since I'm dogless right now, no point. Won't be any dog posts until I have one again. I may do an update on my cats, because my new Dudes are finally getting along. Or maybe one about being dogless for the first time in twenty years, because it feels really weird, and we still have leashes and collar hanging on the door, ready for the next canine.


----------



## glowingtoadfly

https://theshyandthesassycanine.wordpress.com


----------



## Mzk10

*Me Too*

I blog too. It's called Kelley's Dog Blog. (The thread won't let me include the link. Sorry.) It's mostly about being a clueless GSD owner trying to figure out dog shows. I suck but am having fun. And I share a lot about my job as an Animal Control Officer in small beach town and all the craziness that accompanies that. Filled with fun photos, performance anxiety and lots of sarcasm.


----------



## alanebon

My wife had a blog 2 years ago about cats... I'm guessing that doesn't count. I own a blog on health related/ alternative treatment. I can't post link here


----------



## dippydogwalker

This is the blog about the adventures I have with my gsd Rogan. Just a fun look at daily life really.

roganthegsd.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## Bellingshausen

I write a game blog, are you interested? New World is my fav.


----------

